

Ask HN:Stanford's Introduction to Machine Learning course? - ekm2

Does anyone know how i can access last year's Machine Learning course?Coursera's  class has not started yet.
======
sk2code
Here you go my friend: <http://www.academicearth.org/courses/machine-learning>

This is not the course from Coursera but this is the online Stanford ML course
that Andrew Ng used to teach before starting Coursera.

Enjoy. Merry Christmas.

